# Bar or Bench Dips?



## Skyliner (Jun 3, 2001)

Guys, is a Parallel Bar Dip or a regular Bench Dip more effective for training the triceps? I know that Bar Dips will train the chest too, but before that I'm gonna do 3-4 chest exercises already, so I'm afraid that might be overkill.

Also, I'm working on this training 1 muscle once per week routine, and I just CAN'T get use to it. After training my biceps, I get the serious urge and wanna train it immediately just 2-3 days later. Should I do just that? Or is there some ways to help me kill my urge in doing more training?

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## Twinklebell (Jun 3, 2001)

I have the same urge...I just can t wait till the next week.Sometimes if I am not too sore I do them twice a week, as my arms are weaker anyway.Is that bad, to do them twice? I don t always do as good as first time in the week. Some people say to me it does them good to train some part twice a week.

Isn t it possible to put stress either on chest or triceps while doing par bar dips depending on form u use? Leaning forward or not, how deep u go...etc?

<font size="1">_[This message has been edited by Twinklebell (edited 06-03-2001).]_</font>


----------



## ballast (Jun 3, 2001)

IMO, parallel bar dips are one of the best exercises not only for the triceps, but for the chest as well.To emphasize the tris, keep an upright posture(no leaning forward)and keep your elbows in tight next to your body.Descend until they are bent atleast 90*.I think bench dips are slightly less effective and would be good as a substitution exercise for the bar dips.4-5 exercises for one muscle group is ALOT of work.Maybe too much, but it depends on your recovery ability.Just pick 2 or 3 exercises that really work for you.I would definetly start doing parallel bar dips(with a chest emphasis.you will still get stimulation for your tris, so it makes a good primary exercise).

------------------
matt toupalik


----------



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2001)

Personally, I don't do dips very often because they put too much stress on my shoulders. But, when I do them I like bar dips better than bench.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Distortion (Jun 3, 2001)

how do you do a bench dip?

------------------
get bigger, stronger, faster


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Distortion:*
> how do you do a bench dip?



Click this link, once you're there, under the Arms category, click Triceps Bench Dips:
http://www.gymamerica.com/gti/exercise/exercise_animated_demo_index/1,4263,1_,00.html? 



------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------

